# New at this



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello, Moved into an old house (150) year old.  Found an old surface dump over a rock wall.  Found lots of stuff!  Fell in love with the old bottles.  Would appreciate anyone who could tell me what I have.  I have purchased books, but get confused when they describe the different tops and bottoms.  I understand when they talk about the seam line and blob tops.  However I am lost when it comes to applied tops and the bottoms.


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Picture of top and bottom


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Green bottle is crooked with little bubbles and no seam line


----------



## woody (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi, Lynn, and welcome to the forum.
 Your first bottle is an ammonia bottle, I believe, and the second one you posted is probably a wine bottle, from the looks of it.
 You're in the right era of bottle collecting and there should be more where these came from.
 Good luck hunting!


----------



## RED Matthews (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Lynn,  Before you buy a lot of books go on the internet to a Forum members home page.  http://www.sha.org/bottles/index/htm.  This is taken care of by our Bill Lindsey.  He has worked on it for several years and done a fantastic job of covering the aspects of many many things about old bottles.  RED Matthews


----------



## Oldtimer (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome Lynn! It is a fantastic hobby, have fun!


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Lynn! 
 If I moved into a 150 year old house, well I'm just scared to imagine what I might do! "Hmm.. wonder what's inside THAT wall.. honey, pass me the axe!"
 And that "surface dump" you found might very well yield older bottles if you dig further down. The ones you posted here are TOC (turn of the century.. 1900ish) the first was for ammonia or bleach, and the second is wine or champagne.. that one has no seam because it is a "turn mold".. it was literally turned while inside the mold to erase the seam and make it extra shiny..


----------



## southern Maine diver (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Lynn...

 Welcome to our forum family. You'll find all kinds of info... photo's... collectors... people... advice here. One other thing about your first bottle (amonia) it looks a little purple... that would be SCA (sun colored amethyst)...[]

 Enjoy the forum and the chatter,
 Wayne


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you for the huge welcome!  I had no idea the purplish bottle was an ammonia  bottle.  Always loved history, therefore moved into an old house.  But finding the dump on the property was like hitting the jackpot!  Gives me a glimpse of what life was like for the ones that lived here before.  Apparently they drank lots of beer, loved ketchup and ate lots of clams.  Even found the jawbone of the family cow back there!  Here is a pic of some of my favorites.


----------



## madman (Jan 25, 2009)

welcome  id say you hit the jackpot!  wow nice finds! by all means keep digging ! that quart milk bottle is very interesting think we could see a closeup         mike


----------



## madman (Jan 25, 2009)

ps weres the beers and kech-ups?


----------



## appliedlips (Jan 25, 2009)

Your off to a great start.There should be more around,too! What is the jar with the the glass lid on it embossed.I think the lid is to a different jar but that jar looks like a good one.


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

The small bottle is embossed with Larkin Soap Co.  Buffalo N.Y.  The canning jar is embossed with Moore's Patent Dec 3o 1861


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2009)

NICE!!! Show us the rest of the stuff.. I would personally like to see the beer bottles.. 
 ..the little brown ones.. tincture of iodine?


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Here is a pic of some of the beers.  I don't believe they are very old, but neat none the less.  The dark green one is embossed with V E on the bottom.  (nice bubbles too)  One aqua beer is embossed with Schaefer (big S and Registered New York, NY on bottom).  The other is embossed,  Jacob Ruppert Brewer New York.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jan 25, 2009)

New Jersey?


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

The little brown ones are embossed with poison tint. iodine (with your complimentary skull & cross bones).  The smaller one still has the cork and glass applicator.  Also found an embalming fluid bottle but I won't bring that one in the house.


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

I'm not an expert on canning jars but I do have a book that identifies and lists a relatively low price on them and from what I see, the Moores is a great find and will fetch well over $100. How much more, I will let the experts tell you. BTW, welcome to the forum.


----------



## lynna (Jan 25, 2009)

Yes,  New Jersey[]


----------



## Staunton Dan (Jan 25, 2009)

That would make sense on the canning jar because I believe that it was made in Fisherville, NJ. Is that near you?


----------



## lynna (Jan 27, 2009)

Never heard of Fisherville, NJ.  I am up in Sussex County.


----------

